# DiMarzio Titan - Looks like it's Periphery week in the pickup world.



## Whammy (Sep 27, 2013)

First Misha's BKP Juggernaut and now Jake Bowen's DiMarzio Titan.
Busy week!

Titan Bridge
Titan Neck


----------



## jfrey (Sep 27, 2013)

too bad there's no demos


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 27, 2013)

> Jake Bowen is one of the new generation of guitarists on the cutting edge of progressive rock, and the Titan&#8482; Neck and Bridge Model pickups were developed for *his new signature guitar by Ibanez*. Jake's bridge pickup is crucial to his sound. It needs to be dynamic, fast, and very tight, and it&#8217;s at home with both standard and dropped tunings.








Goddamn, first the Illuminator, now this... It's gonna be hard picking a new pickup.


----------



## Whammy (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't know how I missed the "new signature guitar by Ibanez*" *part 

So is this a 6 or 7 string guitar? The pickup seems only to be for 6-string (for the moment anyways).


----------



## isispelican (Sep 27, 2013)

wow is jake getting a signature ibanez? if so congrats to him and note to self - start saving money


----------



## Khaerruhl (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow... A lot of new stuff it seems! BKP Juggernaut, Dimarzio Titan, and a Jake Bowen Ibanez Signature??? If it is the one Ibanez you see at his Dimarzio players page, then I think this could be real yummy!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Sep 27, 2013)

Funny, it looks like the Titan 6 string is more of the "equivalent" to the Illuminator 7 than the Illuminator 6 is.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 27, 2013)

Is this it, by that I mean his sig? I found it on Flickr


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 27, 2013)

That's his LACS I think. Would be awesome if his sig is based on it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2013)

Considering his LACS is based on the RGA, then once a sig emerges, this may bring the RGAs back to the spotlight and more new production models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 27, 2013)

Also, this pickup would be perfect for that new gold John 5 Tele.

Good god, now I have to get one.


----------



## Thep (Sep 27, 2013)

For a while I've been keeping up with all the different Dimarzios, I've personally tested most of their high and medium outputs. But now there's CrunchLab, Dominion, Transition, Titan, Gravity Storms, and more...I just give up! Too much marketing hype that I fall for. 

I'll just stick with D-Activators and SuperDistortion/PAF Pro. 

Though deep down, I want these badly.


----------



## Joh (Sep 27, 2013)

Let's all just wait to here from Jake or Ibanez officially. I think you'll be pretty pleased with the announcement.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, this pickup would be perfect for that new gold John 5 Tele.



oooh - good call!


----------



## Tommy (Sep 27, 2013)

So now we have a choice between Misha's "Jugs" or Jake's "Tits". 

Seriously though, I wanna hear more about these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 28, 2013)

Tommy said:


> So now we have a choice between Misha's "Jugs" or Jake's "Tits".


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 28, 2013)

If the RGA series comes back....I will die. I already want basically every RGA(220, 420, 321, more 121s...) 

I'm close to dead with these pickups and the Jake sig...can't wait to see it. This took me by surprise! I was kind of disappointed by the Juggernaut, at least the bridge pickup.

Been a really sweet day for sure.

EDIT: I think the sig will be closer to his previous LACS, which he called the JB1 in his NGD thread(http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/133254-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.html). It's pretty close to the TITAN, but a lighter grey finish and obviously no camo pickups, but that's something that one can add for the full look I guess.
What I REALLY want is for it to be a Prestige and not a premium.


----------



## 5150time (Sep 28, 2013)

This pickup set sounds like....more money coming out of my account. It's cool to see some more modern pickups appear on the market, for sure. I'm definitely interested in A/B'ing these against the Juggernauts.

Also, the rosewood option that showed up and then disappeared off the JP Illuminators seems to have resurfaced on these ones...I wonder if this was the pickup they were originally meant to be for.

And +1 for RGAs. Now if only they'd bring a Prestige version back in Wet Rose...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 28, 2013)

The Rosewood thing happened with previous pickup releases. I believe it came up for the Ionizers and the Transitions, but they also disappeared.



lawizeg said:


> EDIT: I think the sig will be closer to his previous LACS, which he called the JB1 in his NGD thread(http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/133254-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.html). It's pretty close to the TITAN, but a lighter grey finish and obviously no camo pickups, but that's something that one can add for the full look I guess.



This is probably true. If you see the DiMarzio promo pic, you see a grey guitar.


----------



## narad (Sep 28, 2013)

And if Jake's getting a sig Ibanez, I'd reckon Misha's about to get a sig Jackson. And I'd buy both! Not even a huge periphery fan...those are just damn nice specs.

What DiMarzios is Jake usually using? /i.e., what are these likely closest to?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would buy the SHIT out of either one, I will own this when it comes out. The man has brilliant taste in guitars, and honestly even though I LOVE the Titan, I would probably prefer a JB-1 Signature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 28, 2013)

If it's the LACS Titan, or the JB-1 with a reverse headstock...


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Considering his LACS is based on the RGA, then once a sig emerges, this may bring the RGAs back to the spotlight and more new production models.



Hopefully so!

Another guy that would need a signature would be ABR's JB Brubaker


----------



## ASoC (Sep 28, 2013)

I really want to try these out, though i'm said that there isn't a 7 string model... yet 

I'll hold off on getting a pair to see if I'd rather just get them with a possible signature guitar 

Now all that remains is for MrakAttack to get some signature pickup love


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 28, 2013)

Came to this thread hoping for a sweet pickup, left with a sweet pickup and a possible ibanez sig... I'm having a dimarzio and ibanez fanboy boner. I guess I'll have to buy the sig and buy another guitar so I can try the misha pups haha. I just hope his sig doesn't have a different bridge or some permanent bridge block since I saw his silver one was blocked to act as a sort of fixed edge bridge.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 28, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Whammy (Sep 28, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Wat



DiMarzio have a track record of always putting these options up when listing a new pickup. Give it a few days. It'll disappear.


----------



## Pav (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm no Periphery fan but I'm super totally interested in these pickups.


----------



## narad (Sep 28, 2013)

ASoC said:


> Now all that remains is for MrakAttack to get some signature pickup love



That would be a great name for a signature pickup.


----------



## jvms (Sep 28, 2013)

narad said:


> That would be a great name for a signature pickup.



Then we'd have M's rack too? interesting...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2013)

narad said:


> And if Jake's getting a sig Ibanez, I'd reckon Misha's about to get a sig Jackson. And I'd buy both! Not even a huge periphery fan...those are just damn nice specs.
> 
> What DiMarzios is Jake usually using? /i.e., what are these likely closest to?



Yeah Misha's blue Jackson and Jake's LACS are both awesome... really curious to see what the specs are if sig guitars come out. And I'm not a huge Periphery fanboy either


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 28, 2013)

I am not into Periphery, but if that guitar Jake is holding on the first page of this thread becomes a signature, I will be in line for one right away.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 28, 2013)

Also, I figure these pickups will be awesome.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 28, 2013)

YESSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd imagine these are the Titans, they certainly look the part!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 28, 2013)

For anyone wondering why there isn't a 7-string version yet, and possibly if anyone was wondering if it'll sound like a BKP.



> Well I hope you guys dig the pickup, it suits my sound and style well and hopefully some of you will find it useful. It's 6 string because I mostly play and write on a 6 string but we are working on a 7 string version. Another thing to mention is that it sounds nothing like the Aftermath.



So yeah, his preference for 6 strings is why the 6-string version is coming first.



YJGB said:


> Wat





Whammy said:


> DiMarzio have a track record of always putting these options up when listing a new pickup. Give it a few days. It'll disappear.



^This. Similar thing happened with the Transitions, Ionizers, Illuminators, and I think the Dominions.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't wait to hear demos of it in different people's hands


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems kinda like a crunchlab aftermath hybrid on paper. Now to here the sound clips! Very excited.


----------



## coffeeflush (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Whammy (Sep 29, 2013)

So many options for pickups coming out 

However I can't help but get the feeling that they are all subtly different from the Crunch Lab so the feeling of variety is somewhat diluted


----------



## Legion (Sep 29, 2013)

Is a 7 string Titan ever coming out?

EDIT: Stupid me. Sorry.


----------



## Pav (Sep 29, 2013)

Holy shit. Definitely do not take any time to read the information people have already presented.



> Well I hope you guys dig the pickup, it suits my sound and style well and hopefully some of you will find it useful. It's 6 string because I mostly play and write on a 6 string but we are working on a 7 string version. Another thing to mention is that it sounds nothing like the Aftermath


----------



## Legion (Sep 29, 2013)

Shit, sorry.


----------



## JoeChugs (Sep 29, 2013)

after watching the video, i prefer Jake's tone to John's, but that could just be whatever amp theyre using, respectively. I was going to grab an illuminator set, but i think i may be going Titan. Hoping they'll sound good in mahogany....but since they were developed in Jake's alder guitar they may be too dark.


----------



## JoeChugs (Sep 29, 2013)

Whammy said:


> So many options for pickups coming out
> 
> However I can't help but get the feeling that they are all subtly different from the Crunch Lab so the feeling of variety is somewhat diluted



Illuminators sounds much different than Crunch labs. I posted a shitty short clip over in the Illuminator thread if your'e interested


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 29, 2013)

So its most likely a Titan Prestige sig according to that video?!


----------



## narad (Sep 29, 2013)

The most baffling part of that video: John asking to hear what Jake was up to prior to Periphery?? Whaaat? How??


----------



## hk_golgatha (Sep 29, 2013)

Jake is John's nephew through his wife.


----------



## Joh (Sep 29, 2013)

whatupitsjoe said:


> after watching the video, i prefer Jake's tone to John's, but that could just be whatever amp theyre using, respectively. I was going to grab an illuminator set, but i think i may be going Titan. Hoping they'll sound good in mahogany....but since they were developed in Jake's alder guitar they may be too dark.



The pickups were actually developed in his LACS Titan, which is basswood.


----------



## narad (Sep 29, 2013)

hk_golgatha said:


> Jake is John's nephew through his wife.



Wow, funny how that worked out.


----------



## Pav (Sep 29, 2013)

So this talk of his sig guitar...have any specs or anything been released or is this all speculation? If these pickups were designed for an alder guitar I'm all over them.



Legion said:


> Is a 7 string Titan ever coming out?
> 
> EDIT: Stupid me. Sorry.


It happens.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2013)

If it's similar to this guitar:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html

It'll be tuned around basswood/maple.

Plus, possible eboner board.


----------



## JoeChugs (Sep 29, 2013)

jorona11 said:


> The pickups were actually developed in his LACS Titan, which is basswood.



yea, remembered this about an hour after I wrote that


----------



## ASoC (Sep 29, 2013)

narad said:


> That would be a great name for a signature pickup.



I won't hold my breath, but Mraktacular is my favorite, though they all seem like cool guys. Bulb is certainly a lot of fun when he's in chat 

If this actually becomes a sig, I'm getting one, unless the pricing is ridiculous. I am definitely in the market for a higher end 6 string


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's similar to this guitar:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html
> 
> ...



I've used this reaction before but this is very appropriate since I NEED THAT.


----------



## Lillub85 (Sep 30, 2013)

Since Tosin Abasi's sig is $4,000... this=


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 30, 2013)

I doubt it'll be super expensive. Its a satin black finish, with some extra stuff(gold hardware, reverse headstock). Tosin's is a glam machine compared to that 

Unless it's being made by Sugi...wallets will survive


----------



## hk_golgatha (Sep 30, 2013)

narad said:


> Wow, funny how that worked out.


I know, right? Think it explains how Periphery got to tour with DT relatively early in their career, too.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 30, 2013)

Not quite - The band made clear that they really like Periphery - I highly doubt Jake was just like "Hey, Uncle John, can you take my band on tour with Dream Theater? K thnx bai"

Though I'm sure it helped a /little/ bit, brought them to DT's attention a bit better than if there wasn't this relationship.

But I'm interested to try these, perhaps I'll get a set for my RG once I start the mods on that one. Already got a CL/LF set going into my 7 string, may as well keep the family connection going


----------



## Malkav (Sep 30, 2013)

My biggest hope is that if this does become a sig they stick to using a Lo-Pro...


----------



## Metalfan220 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty sure in the demo vid he is playing his signature which looks like it is based off his LACS, which if that is the case, i am definitely saving my pennies


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah lol, it's pretty clear now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 30, 2013)

God damn, Jake looks like Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## shikamaru (Sep 30, 2013)

If you read the comment section it seems they will also release a 7 string version of Ionizers hell yes ! \o/ I hope we get more news on that soon


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jake was teching for Jordan Rudess for quite some time, so it's not like he just asked for a tour and magically got on it. If I remember correctly, that tour was *offered* to them collectively as a band, a lot of people speculated about the relation being at play but it wasn't.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 1, 2013)

These were released today!


----------



## themalicenote (Oct 1, 2013)

^ where?!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 1, 2013)

I have no idea! Jake himself tweeted it, which is why I say that...but no online dealer actually has them up


----------



## Khoi (Oct 1, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> I have no idea! Jake himself tweeted it, which is why I say that...but no online dealer actually has them up



That probably means that ordering was opened up to the dealers (or shipping to them ), who then take orders from customers (us)


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 2, 2013)

I actually just put in an order through my dimarzio distributor today for a set of titans. The wait time for a set right now is up to 3 weeks depending on the color way of the covers/bolts. The gold with black bolts was qoutes at about 3 weeks white black was a bit quicker. And they're a pretty pricey set too. Anyhow, I will post a sound clip of the pickups as soon as I have them installed.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 2, 2013)

In your 121 right? Thanks man, thats my exact guitar.


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 3, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> In your 121 right? Thanks man, thats my exact guitar.



Yeah man. These will be going in my 121. Definitely excited to see how they sound. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 3, 2013)

Def considering a neck/bridge set for my RG1570. Neck is dependent on when I hear it in a lead context. I don't like super warm neck pickups.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't wait to give these a shot myself! They sound phenomenal!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 6, 2013)

I...I want these so much.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 6, 2013)

Wondering if I should put the Titan, Illuminator, or Liquifire in the neck of my RGA121. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

Air Norton


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 6, 2013)

I will be buying that sig guitar. So nice.


----------



## Pav (Oct 6, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Wondering if I should put the Titan, Illuminator, or Liquifire in the neck of my RGA121. Any thoughts?



Considering one of those is brand new and one isn't even available yet, no, it's unlikely for anyone to have any thoughts.

Aside from Air Norton.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Oct 6, 2013)

Liquifire! Just tried one in a JPX with mahogany toneblock.

Liquid.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Can't wait to give these a shot myself! They sound phenomenal!



That pickups sound fantastic,but...
I'm sold with Axe FX II. You don´t know how I would love to have one. That heaven clean it´s stuck in my mind. Over and over. Damn it!
Someonee help meee pleaseee!!!!!


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Oct 7, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Wondering if I should put the Titan, Illuminator, or Liquifire in the neck of my RGA121. Any thoughts?



Very curious about this as well. It seems like finding an ideal pickup for the 121 is difficult because it's body is made of opposite characteristic tonewoods. "Dark" mahogany and "Bright" maple. The Titan seems that it may be a godsend for this guitar. Fairly high output, strong mids with tamed highs & lows. Very excited to hear reviews!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 7, 2013)

Pav said:


> Considering one of those is brand new and one isn't even available yet, no, it's unlikely for anyone to have any thoughts.
> 
> Aside from Air Norton.



Very true, I just meant based on what we know so far 

I think I'm gonna go Liquifire for now. Why the Air Norton suggestions?


----------



## ASoC (Oct 8, 2013)

ASoC said:


> Now all that remains is for MrakAttack to get some signature pickup love



I tweeted Mr.Mraktacular of the need for him to get his own pups, and he responded with "Hold tight!" 

Guys, I'm super hopeful 

Now that the Jake Bowen sig is pretty much confirmed, I'll just get the Titan pups in his sig guitar, its a pretty sweet lookin axe 



lawizeg said:


> I think I'm gonna go Liquifire for now. Why the Air Norton suggestions?



The Air Norton is a wonderful neck pup, if I wasn't into trying new things, I'd be set with Air Nortons for all of my neck pups forever.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

ASoC said:


> I tweeted Mr.Mraktacular of the need for him to get his own pups, and he responded with "Hold tight!"


----------



## ASoC (Oct 8, 2013)

^ I know, right?

I am going to be so broke by the time I'm done trying all the Periphery sig stuff (oh wait, I'm already broke )


----------



## TommyG (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure if you saw this but Dimarzio posted another demo video of the Titan....

Titan


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Oct 10, 2013)

How much does it cost?
It supposed to be available on wednesday..


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 11, 2013)

Any place to order the titan yet?


----------



## Riley (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine sound fantastic. VERY impressed with these!


----------



## maxturbator (Nov 18, 2013)

Riley said:


> Mine sound fantastic. VERY impressed with these!



So good to hear! I ordered a gold one from the Axe Palace about a week and a half ago. I can't wait to install this puppy!


----------



## shred-o-holic (Dec 3, 2013)

Riley said:


> Mine sound fantastic. VERY impressed with these!



I love mine too. One replaced an AM in my ESP NT-II...like the top end much better....not so harsh....


----------



## Riley (Dec 6, 2013)

shred-o-holic said:


> I love mine too. One replaced an AM in my ESP NT-II...like the top end much better....not so harsh....



I completely agree with you. They seem to have the BKP clarity thing nearly matched without having the harsh high end...pretty much exactly what I like. I am very impatiently waiting for a 7-string version.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Dec 6, 2013)

Glad you're all digging them, been fiddling with a seven string prototype recently and they're amazing - can't wait for you guys to try them!


----------



## MrPowers (Dec 7, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> Glad you're all digging them, been fiddling with a seven string prototype recently and they're amazing - can't wait for you guys to try them!



I'm actually just waiting for the 7 string version to come out so I can try them in my Jackson. I like the stock D'Activators, but I usually go for a more midrange oriented sound in all my other guitars, so this guitar just doesn't quite mesh.


----------



## Dead_EyeQ (Feb 20, 2014)

JakePeriphery said:


> Glad you're all digging them, been fiddling with a seven string prototype recently and they're amazing - can't wait for you guys to try them!



Yeah i cant wait for the seven string version! Gonna do so many demos with it


----------

